# Automatic feeders



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Are automatic feeders bad for puppies? I mean they can just sit there and eat and eat until the 10lbs of food runs out, or will they be smart enough to stop eating when they are full.

Somebody just gave me an automatic food and water dispenser and was going to ask before I started using it, it would be a lot easier.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

depends on the dog. I have two that will eat themselves into oblivion. I've never been a fan of free feeding. Water yes, food no.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok thanks, you have been a lot of help today!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The reason why I don't like free feeding is because one of the first signs of illness is a dog going off their food. If you free feed how do you KNOW when a dog starts to refuse food?

If my guys aren't all plastered to my side in the kitchen as soon as I start picking up bowls, I KNOW there's a problem.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If think a feeder like this would honestly be better for a cat but, if you do decide to do it, I wouldn't fill it with more than 1 day's worth of food at a time so the puppy doesn't over eat. Maybe you could put the feeder down for a certain amount of time (15 minutes or so?) and let the puppy eat when it wants and then pick it up. Then, you'll know, as Lauri warned, if you pup isn't really eating the correct amount or is refusing food.

I'm jealous of your automatic water dispenser, though! I want one soo badly!


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

The water thing is nice, Bella and Sophie love their water, and its going to be so nice to only have to fill it up every couple of days.

I think ill just keep the auto water thing and feed them like I had been.


----------

